# I'll take Chosen for 2800 please. 2900....



## eternaldj

Way to go horsey


----------



## Chosen

I want to see 100 random images.


----------



## Namrac




----------



## TaiDinh

Meet Bob, who I created many years ago.









And Congratsaaaaaaaa!


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi




----------



## dskina

Lol, congrats, nephew.


----------



## Chosen

Ok, I see 3.
Here's 4!


----------



## BenHagerty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwIsTeDbOi*












That is amazing haha wow


----------



## Chosen

LONGGGGGGGGG CATTTTTTTT


----------



## Chosen

THE SON OF A SHEPARD!


----------



## The_Jester




----------



## Chosen

Haiiiiiii its VulcanDragon








[URL=]
[/URL]


----------



## The_Jester

*****. That rules.


----------



## Chosen

This is what dskina luks like IRL me think.


----------



## Murlocke

Yup. Whoever says its not hot, is a liar.


----------



## Chosen

Hyyahhhhhhhh! LENIN!

Careful on the nekidness murlockeee. I dunt wunt tis tred cosed.


----------



## Nostrano

Its too small (in referance to the image)


----------



## Chosen

Keeeee?


----------



## Murlocke

LUL WUT?


----------



## Shadowrunner340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murlocke*


Yup. Whoever says its not hot, is a liar.










if you get off on cartoons, i guess it is.


----------



## Chosen

Murlockkeeeeeeee noooz. My thread will be deleteddd if a mod happens to stroll in hur.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chosen*


Murlockkeeeeeeee noooz. My thread will be deleteddd if a mod happens to stroll in hur.


Why its just a bikini. You see it everyday you go to the beach. I don't see how its inapporiate.


----------



## The_Jester

Too latez. A mod is looking


----------



## Chosen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Jester*


Too latez. A mod is looking


Oh, sheeeeeeet
[URL=]
[/URL]


----------



## Chosen

GOGOGO


----------



## MADMAX22

LOL run everyone


----------



## Murlocke

You wanna see inapproiate here you go!


----------



## Chosen

ASHI> ITS A ZLING


----------



## Chosen

LOL WUT?


----------



## Yraen




----------



## Murlocke

*Might want to change this to 56k warning on the title.







*


----------



## Chosen

!


----------



## Murlocke

Yup definite 56k Warning.


----------



## Chosen

[URL=][/URL]

Never stop conan.


----------



## Murlocke




----------



## Murlocke

Alright I'm done


----------



## Chosen

Heh, MOAR!


----------



## Chosen




----------



## Murlocke

31/100 Pictures so far. BTW.


----------



## Chosen

ITS OK! I'm a one man band! I dont neeed you people!!


----------



## Chosen

Second page! Wooot!


Quote:



Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 14 (12 members and 2 guests) Chosen, accskyman, amd_hardsoftware, Choggs396, dubz, MADMAX22, reberto, rottenotto, SgtSpike, silverwing, The_Jester, Yraen


Post you fiends!


----------



## rottenotto

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## amd_hardsoftware




----------



## amd_hardsoftware




----------



## Chosen

Yeah... You wanna delete that. Its gross.


----------



## Choggs396

Okay, I'm having trouble here...

EDIT: Fixed - Thanks Murlocke +1 Rep 4u, you are always a plethora of information.


----------



## Murlocke

amd... is that a...penis photoshoped in? Now thats bannable.. Cause thats what it looks like...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choggs396*


http://img483.imageshack.us/my.php?image=3ynnederz3.jpg

Okay I am having trouble figuring out how to post a pic with image shack.


Put [ img ] and [ /img ] around the link without spaces.


----------



## amd_hardsoftware

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murlocke*


amd... is that a...penis photoshoped in? Now thats bannable.. Cause thats what it looks like...


its a chocolate popsicle.


----------



## Yraen




----------



## Chosen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amd_hardsoftware*


its a chocolate popsicle.










Wrong. Please delete it.


----------



## amd_hardsoftware




----------



## amd_hardsoftware

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chosen*


Wrong. Please delete it.


no. you are wrong. its a chocolate popsicle.


----------



## Murlocke

AMD, remove that picture above or i'll report it.. Thats disgusting and very inapporiate.

Even if it is a chocolate popscile, which clearly it is not, it looks WAY to much like a penis.


----------



## Chosen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amd_hardsoftware*


no. you are wrong. its a chocolate popsicle.


Delete post 43...


----------



## dubz




----------



## Chosen




----------



## Chosen

AWWWWWWW This is a biggg-un!
[URL=]
[/URL]


----------



## amd_hardsoftware

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murlocke*


AMD, remove that picture above or i'll report it.. Thats disgusting and very inapporiate.

Even if it is a chocolate popscile, which clearly it is not, it looks WAY to much like a penis.


how does that in ANY WAY, REMOTELY constitute as ANY kind of proof that it is a penis. Just because you have a sick imagination doesnt mean anything. seriously *** is happening to kids these days.


----------



## Yraen




----------



## dubz




----------



## Chosen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amd_hardsoftware*


how does that in ANY WAY, REMOTELY constitute as ANY kind of proof that it is a penis. Just because you have a sick imagination doesnt mean anything. seriously *** is happening to kids these days.


Delete it or get reported. Sorry. We like good CLEAN fun 'round here!


----------



## Choggs396

*OFF TOPIC???*


----------



## Yraen




----------



## Chosen

Yeush!


----------



## Murlocke

50/100 BTW. (Not including the image that will get removed)


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yraen*












*ROFL!!!!!!!1*


----------



## amd_hardsoftware

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chosen*


Delete it or get reported. Sorry. We like good CLEAN fun 'round here!


sorry. that is YOUR interpretation. to me it looks like a chocoloate popsicle. *i dont care if your puberty stricken mind cannot see in terms of anything other than genitals, that is not my problem. *


----------



## Chosen

Woot! Half way there. If only Dskina and transfuse posted *_*


----------



## Yraen




----------



## Chosen

Need more Motoko Kusanagi!!!!


----------



## Murlocke




----------



## dubz




----------



## Chosen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murlocke* 









*Droolllll*


----------



## Chosen




----------



## Murlocke

Here you go (This is no nudity so I don't see this as inapproiate.. Its display on adult swim everytime they air the show..)










59/100


----------



## iampoor

this is very odd from what I read..................


----------



## Chosen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chapstick* 
Attachment 48997

Too much methinks.



Quote:

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 12 (10 members and 2 guests) Chosen, amd_hardsoftware, *Bindusar*, dskina, dubz, Highly-Annoyed, Nostrano, Puckbandit35, rduffy123, zacbrain
*jaws music starts playing*


----------



## dskina

What has Chosen done...|


----------



## zacbrain




----------



## Chosen

Oh god... My eyes.


----------



## zacbrain




----------



## Murlocke

Can one of you mods please delete POST #43?

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 13 (11 members and 2 guests)
Murlocke, amd_hardsoftware, *Bindusar*, born2killU, *Chipp*, Chosen, dubz, Highly-Annoyed, Nostrano, rduffy123, zacbrain


----------



## dskina

==========


----------



## Chosen

*Waits in apprehension*


----------



## zacbrain




----------



## Chosen

Rofl @ Zac


----------



## dskina




----------



## Murlocke

Thats hillarious dskina.










71/100 Almost there.


----------



## Chosen

>=O


----------



## Bindusar

Yes, the "popsicle" pic and the sign about choking hazards are both coming out. I just wanted to check the whole thread before I started working on it.

For everyone...keep it clean. I really don't need to explain it do I?


----------



## dskina




----------



## zacbrain




----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bindusar*


Yes, the "popsicle" pic and the sign about choking hazards are both coming out. I just wanted to check the whole thread before I started working on it.

For everyone...keep it clean. I really don't need to explain it do I?


Thank you









(73/100 now!)


----------



## dskina

What?


----------



## zacbrain




----------



## Chosen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bindusar*


Yes, the "popsicle" pic and the sign about choking hazards are both coming out. I just wanted to check the whole thread before I started working on it.

For everyone...keep it clean. I really don't need to explain it do I?


Thanks!

Dont fight it. It was bound to happen. Embrace.


----------



## Xeoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bindusar*


Yes, the "popsicle" pic and the sign about choking hazards are both coming out. I just wanted to check the whole thread before I started working on it.

For everyone...keep it clean. I really don't need to explain it do I?



lol @ " 'popsicle' "


----------



## zacbrain

<< oH NOEZ ITS ME!!! (I look really fat with that blue shirt...and my pants being down....)


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*












ROFL OMG! That gets my vote for the best so far. 78/100.


----------



## zacbrain




----------



## dskina

Mind if I join?


----------



## Chosen




----------



## zacbrain




----------



## Murlocke




----------



## zacbrain




----------



## dskina




----------



## Chosen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


Mind if I join?



















Moar!


----------



## zacbrain

^^ burnt cheese from a class at school last year


----------



## dskina




----------



## Murlocke

EVEN MORE!


----------



## Chosen




----------



## amd_hardsoftware




----------



## dskina

Good Chosen. You look kinda cool.


----------



## zacbrain




----------



## dskina




----------



## Murlocke

97/100


----------



## Chosen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amd_hardsoftware*












GWARRRRRRR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


Good Chosen. You look kinda cool.











 xO


----------



## zacbrain




----------



## dskina

Forgot one










Awwwwwwwww


----------



## Chosen




----------



## Murlocke

And thats 100. GG.. never thought it would actually happen lol.


----------



## zacbrain




----------



## Yraen

Oh noez, we went over!

IT'S OVER ONE HUUUUUUUUNDRED!!


----------



## Chosen

Wowwwwwwwwww. We actually spammed a "real" thread, none of the offtopic stuff. Rejoice!
Imageshack must haTE meeeeeeeee.


Let it be known that THIS is makaveli!^


----------



## Shadowrunner340




----------



## dubz




----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murlocke*


And thats 100. GG.. never thought it would actually happen lol.


Oh well, back to doing nothing.


----------



## Chosen

I'm spent. I need to go raid 4chan now. Yesssssssssss


I got 44 posts from this thread.......


----------



## Chosen

Wow what the heck.


----------



## Chosen

Wooooo! 2900 POSTS NOW!


----------



## dskina

Woot!


----------



## Chosen

O_O


----------



## dskina

Gif off!


----------



## Chosen

prepare to lose.
Alot.


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chosen*


prepare to lose.
Alot.


Yea, probably


----------



## Chosen

VAN DAMMMEEEEEE


----------



## dskina




----------



## Chosen

KANE DANCE!


----------



## dskina




----------



## Chosen

kekek


----------



## Chosen

And one just for you. Dskina. Bwhahahah


----------



## dskina




----------



## Chosen

Lul, photobucket.


----------



## Chosen




----------



## Chosen

Stare at the black dot O_O


----------



## dskina

Yea, I'm running out of good ones


----------



## Chosen

>=O









/gif/ >.>


----------



## dskina

Been there, already

=/


----------



## Chosen




----------



## dskina

Power.. fading... no... more... [email protected]


----------



## Chosen

Klol


----------



## dskina




----------



## Chosen

3500 POSTS REZ THREAD!


----------



## Chosen

bump


----------



## dskina




----------

